# myles garret to prison



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

never should someone in a helmeted sport be allowed to use their sport to cover for their criminal behavior.i was rooting for the browns,but I cannot condone this type of behavior.THIS WAS CRIMINAL AND HE NEEDED TO BE TAKEN FROM THE FIELD IN HANDCUFFS.seriously people,this was someones son,brother and husband or father.NEVER should such felonious behavior be excused as SPORT.lifetime ban, huge fine,but criminal charges and prison time is the only way to send a 0 tolerance policy for this type of behavior.to hell with sport,team or any other bs excuse,call it what it was,criminal felonious assault.how dare any human being do that in the name of sport.MYLES GARRET,YOU DO NOT BELONG ON THE STREET WALKING AROUND AS A FREE MAN, GO TO JAIL.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread is going to get locked out quick


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

In before the lock....the end was hard to watch. Feel bad for the young kids who saw that.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would have to agree. They're at their job, if I crack someone in the head with a object I'd be carted away to jail.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Once again...did it get out of hand?..yes...but he was defending himself...a few ESPN analysts even agree...prison/jail time is ludacris to even mention...roflmao.
Men are out there all game risking serious injury.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Some people on here should try watching Hockey, you think getting hit in the head with a helmet is bad. Not condoning it, but seriously calling for him to go to jail is a joke.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> I would have to agree. They're at their job, if I crack someone in the head with a object I'd be carted away to jail.


Even after your head/face was being ripped at?...you guys need to watch the tape man...this ain't all on Myles Garrett.
Rudolph was being a baby and finally had enough because he'd been slammed 15 times...Myles had no idea that Rudolph didn't have the ball...he thought he sacked him.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did see the the game and multiple videos. Played the game too. Neither was right, but unfortunately in the end Garrett hit him with helmet. I'm a browns fan but I can admit what's wrong is wrong


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

it flies in the face of all this concussion protocol concern,it is shameful that young impressionable minds will witness this.the only fix is to take this out of the nfl hands and approach it for what it was 2nd degree aggravated felonious assault.prison time is the only message society needs to send. the physical damage potential is off the charts.IT MUST BE DEALT WITH CRIMINALLY TO NIP THIS IN THE BUD. it will send a clear message to all sports,nba,mlb,nfl, etc....you clear the bench and react this way,you may never participate in that sport again,but criminal charges take this completely out of the leagues hands and puts it where it belongs,in criminal court.sorry browns fan, but myles garret deserves nothing less than a lifetime ban. THIS IS A GAME FOR CHRIST,S SAKE,NOT WAR,GROW UP AND PROTECT THE INTEGRITY OF THE SPORT.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Did see the the game and multiple videos. Played the game too. Neither was right, but unfortunately in the end Garrett hit him with helmet. I'm a browns fan but I can admit what's wrong is wrong


I'm not saying it wasn't wrong man...but it ALL was wrong...from Rudpolph ripping at Garretts face, Pouncey trying to kick and punch Garrett, to Ogunjobi pushing Rudolph...it's a mans sport believe me they can handle it...you'd have players getting arrested after every Hockey game if that wasn't the case.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

nightranger said:


> it flies in the face of all this concussion protocol concern,it is shameful that young impressionable minds will witness this.the only fix is to take this out of the nfl hands and approach it for what it was 2nd degree aggravated felonious assault.prison time is the only message society needs to send. the physical damage potential is off the charts.IT MUST BE DEALT WITH CRIMINALLY TO NIP THIS IN THE BUD. it will send a clear message to all sports,nba,mlb,nfl, etc....you clear the bench and react this way,you may never participate in that sport again,but criminal charges take this completely out of the leagues hands and puts it where it belongs,in criminal court.sorry browns fan, but myles garret deserves nothing less than a lifetime ban. THIS IS A GAME FOR CHRIST,S SAKE,NOT WAR,GROW UP AND PROTECT THE INTEGRITY OF THE SPORT.


Ummmm...do you not watch Hockey??..they let em fight...and punch each other in the head with no repercussions other than a penalty...you're obviously a Stooler fan...which is ok.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You really expect a bunch of 20 something year old multi-millionaires that have been put on a pedestal and are revered as hero’s by a nation to grow up and follow any rules??? Give me a break, this is exactly why this country is in the shape it’s in. Glad I’m old!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Once again...did it get out of hand?..yes...but he was defending himself...a few ESPN analysts even agree...prison/jail time is ludacris to even mention...roflmao.
> Men are out there all game risking serious injury.


Kind of sad how far some will go to defend a sports figure on their team . It was assault plain and simple. Risking injury for millions dollars is their choice.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Specwar said:


> You really expect a bunch of 20 something year old multi-millionaires that have been put on a pedestal and are revered as hero’s by a nation to grow up and follow any rules??? Give me a break, this is exactly why this country is in the shape it’s in. Glad I’m old!!


This country is in great shape...let's not start that please.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Kind of sad how far some will go to defend a sports figure on their team . It was assault plain and simple. Risking injury for millions dollars is their choice.


Assault...roflmao...so what's it called when hockey players pound each other in the face for 3 minutes with no repercussions other than a penalty?..just making points man.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Tis why I refuse to waste my time watching football... taking a knee started it. I wouldn't pay 2 cents for a ticket. I'll spend my hard earned $$ on fishing and hunting. Majority of em couldn't hold down a real job.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Shadrap I bet you'd feel differently if it was you that got hit. That could've seriously hurt some. Let me guess you would be ok with that. Hes 6'4 260 something, if he would've connected good Randolph's brain could've been mush. That seems ok though right? It's a game


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Assault...roflmao...so what's it called when hockey players pound each other in the face for 3 minutes with no repercussions but a penalty?..just making points man.


Not just hockey fights but every now and then some one will break their stick across someones face and only face a suspension. Remember when Slovenia got suspended for only two games when he tried to stomp on another play with his skate?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice try. Apples and oranges


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> Not just hockey fights but every now and then some one will break their stick across someones face and only face a suspension. Remember when Slovenia got suspended for only two games when he tried to stomp on another play with his skate?


I was just referring to fights because that's assault...but yeah hockey is a rough sport.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

FOOTBALL IS A GAME. we are taught at an early age to respect the referees and all participant in our games. we shake hands at the beginning and at the end.we know the difference between a game and real life. if that was you son,husband or brother and they returned from Cleveland with a permanent brain injury because a fellow participant removed his head protection and then violently struck him with it,you would be outraged.this is the opitimy of what is wrong in society today. rabid fanhood for superficial professional sports is embarrassing the entire city of Cleveland and NO WORDS or previously poor sportsmanship should ever trump the sanctity of life.this is where ALL CHRISTIAN MEN NEED TO PROTECT THEIR FAMILIE S BY CONDEMNING THIS BEHAVIOR IN THE MOST STRICT AND EXTREME MEASURE,S. professional hockey is played daily between 2 countries, and yes this will put ALL NATIONS A ON NOTICE and the nhl as well.as an older sports fan, I appreciate a good fight,a car wreck, or the occasional toboggan going airborne,but the grown-up,sensible Christian that has participated in professional sport,realizes that that is someones family member being hurt.our passion for a game should never be allowed to provide immunity to criminal charges for criminal behavior. myles garret,s behavior needs to be reviewed by a grand jury.period.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Shadrap I bet you'd feel differently if it was you that got hit. That could've seriously hurt some. Let me guess you would be ok with that. Hes 6'4 260 something, if he would've connected good Randolph's brain could've been mush. That seems ok though right? It's a game


Rudolph is 6'5"...he can handle his own...and he started it...see it as you want...was it all bad?..I already said it ALL was bad.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

No one is condoning this behavior, i just think some of us aren't buying into the mob mentality considering this wasn't a bar fight on the streets. its absolutely ludicrous to think he should be arrested for assault.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Nice try. Apples and oranges


Apples to oranges??...why is it not assault in Hockey???...you know the sport where they let them punch each other in the head???..that's all I'm saying...to say he should be charged is ridiculous.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

nightranger said:


> never should someone in a helmeted sport be allowed to use their sport to cover for their criminal behavior.i was rooting for the browns,but I cannot condone this type of behavior.THIS WAS CRIMINAL AND HE NEEDED TO BE TAKEN FROM THE FIELD IN HANDCUFFS.seriously people,this was someones son,brother and husband or father.NEVER should such felonious behavior be excused as SPORT.lifetime ban, huge fine,but criminal charges and prison time is the only way to send a 0 tolerance policy for this type of behavior.to hell with sport,team or any other bs excuse,call it what it was,criminal felonious assault.how dare any human being do that in the name of sport.MYLES GARRET,YOU DO NOT BELONG ON THE STREET WALKING AROUND AS A FREE MAN, GO TO JAIL.


Please.... Adding to the drama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> Rudolph is 6'5"...he can handle his own...and he started it...see it as you want...was it all bad?..I already said it ALL was bad.


So, this all happened quickly, but if you watch the replay, Rudolph was trying to take Garrett's helmet off FIRST. And that's when the fight started...
As Shad Rap stated, it's ALL BAD.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Apples to oranges??...why is it not assault in Hockey???...you know the sport where they let them fight????..that's all I'm saying...to say he should be charged is ridiculous.


9 times out of 10 the hockey players look at each other and both drop their gloves and go at it. Totally different than crashing a helmet over a guys head.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Browns and Steelers in 2 weeks. This is gonna be GOOD.
They better bring in the National Guard.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nobody ever told Myles that professional wrestling was fake...….


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Adding to the facts, one video clearly shows Rudolph grabbing Garret's Johnson while trying to rip off Garret's helmet. Assault below the belt....?


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Once again...did it get out of hand?..yes...but he was defending himself...a few ESPN analysts even agree...prison/jail time is ludacris to even mention...roflmao.
> Men are out there all game risking serious injury.





Shad Rap said:


> Even after your head/face was being ripped at?...you guys need to watch the tape man...this ain't all on Myles Garrett.
> Rudolph was being a baby and finally had enough because he'd been slammed 15 times...Myles had no idea that Rudolph didn't have the ball...he thought he sacked him.


They were both wrong, but Miles Garret took it up a notch and assaulted the steelers qb with his own helmet. The qb for the steelers will get fined, Miles Garret will be suspended for the rest of the season and anyone else involved will be fined and maybe a 1 game suspension. These are "professional" athletes supposedly, and for them to display such violence is wrong, especially on national tv. It should not matter witch team you like and then say one was right over the other because it happened to "your team". Wrong is wrong and the youth of today look up to the sports figures and want to be like them. Do you want your little league football kids hitting each other over there heads with there helmets? The NFL has to make an example of Miles Garret to show that that type of behavior is not allowed in the NFL.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

ACCOUNTABILITY FOR ONES ACTIONS.how do we expect society to respect one another if we don,t review ALL videoed events and hold those committing criminal acts accountable.i don,t care if your a rabid fan turning over cars and setting fire to things or on field participating in the event,reacting badly to or during a sporting event is wrong. until all film is reviewed and fans and participants are held to a higher standard, and prosecuted for criminal behavior,continuing degradation of our moral standards and sanctity for human life will continue.ALL GOOD PEOPLE MUST STAND AND CONDEMN MYLES GARRET,S BEHAVIOR.defending him only excaserbates this deplorable situation.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I wish we had a dislike button


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

bridgeman said:


> Tis why I refuse to waste my time watching football... taking a knee started it. I wouldn't pay 2 cents for a ticket. I'll spend my hard earned $$ on fishing and hunting. Majority of em couldn't hold down a real job.


Ahhh yes the notoriously easy job of being a professional athlete.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, If some of you guys ever accidentally turn on a MMA fight your head will probably explode, and then you will want the entire sports venue arrested.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Apples to oranges??...why is it not assault in Hockey???...you know the sport where they let them punch each other in the head???..that's all I'm saying...to say he should be charged is ridiculous.


Several hockey player have been charged with assault after hitting other players with sticks, etc...


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

nightranger said:


> ACCOUNTABILITY FOR ONES ACTIONS.how do we expect society to respect one another if we don,t review ALL videoed events and hold those committing criminal acts accountable.i don,t care if your a rabid fan turning over cars and setting fire to things or on field participating in the event,reacting badly to or during a sporting event is wrong. until all film is reviewed and fans and participants are held to a higher standard, and prosecuted for criminal behavior,continuing degradation of our moral standards and sanctity for human life will continue.ALL GOOD PEOPLE MUST STAND AND CONDEMN MYLES GARRET,S BEHAVIOR.defending him only excaserbates this deplorable situation.


The players are supposed to be held to a higher slandered, garret will be suspended for the rest of the season for what he did, There's your justice. If you're so hyped up about arresting Miles Garret, then go to the Browns facility, wait for him to come out after he's done practicing and put him under a citizens arrest until the cops come and take you away for trespassing.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

MMA boxing ect you sign up to get the crap beat out of you. Not really a good comparison


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> Wow, If some of you guys ever accidentally turn on a MMA fight your head will probably explode, and then you will want the entire sports venue arrested.


well maybe thats where he ends up finishing his career...he just tarnished his nfl career


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

loomis82 said:


> MMA boxing ect you sign up to get the crap beat out of you. Not really a good comparison


I did not compare the sports at all, violence is violence. How can we abhor it and, at the same time, promote it? There was nothing at all good about this incident but some folks here are just a bit carried away.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

It's a contact sport, who cares


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of you are missing the point that punching someone with your fist, and hitting them over the head with a helmet are two VERY different things.

Nothing legal is going to come from it of course, but there are some silly comparisons here.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Was it an idiotic thing to do....yes. Should he sit for the rest of the season, absolutely. Should he be charged with assault? Come on folks, take off the black and yellow tinted glasses. 

Was it nearly as bad as Albert Haynesworth stomping on a dudes head with his cleats, not in my opinion.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

It was an overall bad scenario. Garrett will likely be suspended for a while. A few others might see a game. There will certainly be fines. And that will be it.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Some of you are missing the point that punching someone with your fist, and hitting them over the head with a helmet are two VERY different things.
> 
> Nothing legal is going to come from it of course, but there are some silly comparisons here.


AGGRAVATED assault is where a weapon is used,simple assault is with fists.using the head protection and hitting him in the head is where he has doubled and tripled the felony components of this infraction. if the nfl doesn,t act swiftly and decisively,before the Cuyahoga prosecutor does, they can save face with a lifetime ban,but unfortunately nothing less.mothers will not allow their son,s to compete in a sport with already diminishing numbers if law and order or not upheld for such an agregious violation of the league,s newly adopted concussion protocol.doctors and lawyers will line up this footage to demonize the owners as greedy hypocrites only.IF THEY TRULY CARE ABOUT PLAYER SAFETY AND PERMANENT BRAIN INJURY=MYLES GARRET NEVER PLAYS FOOTBALL AGAIN,SORRY CLEVELAND FANS BUT HUMAN LIFE TAKES FIRST PRIORITY OVER SPORT.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread has run its course


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

nightranger said:


> AGGRAVATED assault is where a weapon is used,simple assault is with fists.using the head protection and hitting him in the head is where he has doubled and tripled the felony components of this infraction. if the nfl doesn,t act swiftly and decisively,before the Cuyahoga prosecutor does, they can save face with a lifetime ban,but unfortunately nothing less.mothers will not allow their son,s to compete in a sport with already diminishing numbers if law and order or not upheld for such an agregious violation of the league,s newly adopted concussion protocol.doctors and lawyers will line up this footage to demonize the owners as greedy hypocrites only.IF THEY TRULY CARE ABOUT PLAYER SAFETY AND PERMANENT BRAIN INJURY=MYLES GARRET NEVER PLAYS FOOTBALL AGAIN,SORRY CLEVELAND FANS BUT HUMAN LIFE TAKES FIRST PRIORITY OVER SPORT.



IDK man maybe log off for a while, pet your dog, take a walk, sip some beer.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Some of you are missing the point that punching someone with your fist, and hitting them over the head with a helmet are two VERY different things.
> 
> Nothing legal is going to come from it of course, but there are some silly comparisons here.


I have been hit in the head in the past, with very malicious intent, with a few things considerably more deadly than a football helmet, and I have also been punched in the face enough times. And, while I don't disagree with your position, I can honestly say that I would much rather be hit over the head with a football helmet than have a professional fighter sit on my chest and bash me in the face until I'm unconscious, no question.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Rudolph must have failed the class where the proper way to remove a helmet was discussed. Garrett obviously passed that class with flying colors. Garrett is going to get suspended. You can't hit someone with a helmet. He should have dropped it and used his fist instead. That would have given him 1-2 games instead of likely what he will get. You cannot defend the use of the helmet as a weapon, but you can defend why the helmet was ripped off in the first place. 

Football is played by angry men with bad intentions. We have no idea as to what transpired before the incident. What happens at the bottom of piles is the stuff that only gets discussed in dark places using words that your Mama didn't allow at the dinner table. I'm not a Browns or Steelers fan, but from my seat it appeared that Rudolph bit off more than he could chew, and then Garrett beat him with that same big bite. It's a savage sport that only recently has been "cleaned" up, but for the most part that cleaning up has more to do with protecting the QB's than anything else. 

Enjoy football while it lasts. Participation in Ohio is down 50% over the past 10 years. It's a dying sport, that is for sure.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> I have been hit in the head in the past, with very malicious intent, with a few things considerably more deadly than a football helmet, and I have also been punched in the face enough times. And, while I don't disagree with your position, I can honestly say that I would much rather be hit over the head with a football helmet than have a professional fighter sit on my chest and bash me in the face until I'm unconscious, no question.


What position are you not agreeing with? All I said is they're two different things. And they are.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont see how anyone can even remotely defend garretts actions. Nightranger is right He should be facing charges The Cleveland police have already said the nfl is handling it, so hes gonna skate on that one He should be out of the league But we all know what a coward goodell is


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

nightranger said:


> ACCOUNTABILITY FOR ONES ACTIONS.how do we expect society to respect one another if we don,t review ALL videoed events and hold those committing criminal acts accountable.i don,t care if your a rabid fan turning over cars and setting fire to things or on field participating in the event,reacting badly to or during a sporting event is wrong. until all film is reviewed and fans and participants are held to a higher standard, and prosecuted for criminal behavior,continuing degradation of our moral standards and sanctity for human life will continue.ALL GOOD PEOPLE MUST STAND AND CONDEMN MYLES GARRET,S BEHAVIOR.defending him only excaserbates this deplorable situation.



Nobody will defend him in this case or condone it, he was 100000% wrong. But to talk about jail that's just silly.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Felonious Assault. He used a weapon /helmet to assault someone. That’s why any other fella would be charged with. 

Guess it’s okay cause he’s a “football player” Obviously there was a crap ton of cops there that witnessed the assault. Yet done nothing. Someone explain how that works.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I am a die hard Browns fan but would have no problem if he were charged. I believe the only reason he is not being charged is the game was in Cleveland. The next meeting WILL be very tense. The league better send the right message or it could get even uglier in two weeks in Pittsburgh. Many of the NFL's players now days are spoiled idiots that think they are above the law. Seems they may be.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Self Defense? Rudolph was going after Garrett after all? It was Garrett against 3 guys... How far down the rabbit hole do people want to go on this?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lots of pearl clutching in this thread.

It was wrong, a stupid thing to do but a lifetime ban is insane. Just shows that you think people are incapable of learning from their actions......I'm sure all of you calling for a ban have never gotten away with or done something terrible, felt awful, and then changed your behavior as a result.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

People are forgetting that Garrett was assaulted on the street and didn't retaliate few weeks back... He's not a bad person. This thread is Hilarious...


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Payback?: 




Rudolph was grabbing Garretts junk and trying to rip his helmet off too. Everyone always comes to defend the loser of the fight when the loser is normally the one who starts it. I think Miles will still be in the probowl. What would you do if some guy was trying rip your manhood off?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> People are forgetting that Garrett was assaulted on the street and didn't retaliate few weeks back... He's not a bad person. This thread is Hilarious...


Because it's not even remotely relevant. Not sure why anyone would think it is.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Because it's not even remotely relevant. Not sure why anyone would think it is.


Nothing is relevant on this thread. People are calling for him to be arrested


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

If you don't control the players it could lead to more of this. What if a few Steelers had taken off their helmets and started swinging. Next the fans are on the field drunk and swinging as well. I fear for the safety of officials already. There is no end in sight to the anger and violence in this country now days. The best deterrent is hard immediate consequences. I would say ban him from the league and charge him to make an example of him. Once you use a weapon even if its a helmet all bets are off.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of woulda, coulda, shoulda, maybe the facts should be the facts. 1st Garret was wrong. 2nd Rudolph wasn't hurt looked good at the post game interview. 3rd looked a lot worse than it was. 4th not right and shouldn't have happened. Those are the facts. Now the Moral of the Story Myles Garrett does not like it when you try to kick him in the family jewels...another fact.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

nightranger said:


> it flies in the face of all this concussion protocol concern,it is shameful that young impressionable minds will witness this.the only fix is to take this out of the nfl hands and approach it for what it was 2nd degree aggravated felonious assault.prison time is the only message society needs to send. the physical damage potential is off the charts.IT MUST BE DEALT WITH CRIMINALLY TO NIP THIS IN THE BUD. it will send a clear message to all sports,nba,mlb,nfl, etc....you clear the bench and react this way,you may never participate in that sport again,but criminal charges take this completely out of the leagues hands and puts it where it belongs,in criminal court.sorry browns fan, but myles garret deserves nothing less than a lifetime ban. THIS IS A GAME FOR CHRIST,S SAKE,NOT WAR,GROW UP AND PROTECT THE INTEGRITY OF THE SPORT.


yet they've allowed pitchers in mlb to throw 100 mph fastballs at players intentionally for over a century and nobody says a word
think a 100 mph fastball coming at your head is more grounds for an arrest then what garret did, but that's baseball and that's ok huh?/??
come on guys
there was a ref right there didn't throw a flag over the supposed roughing the passer tackle garret made, Rudolph had just been sacked the play before and was probably already pissed off at his performance
and then decided to take it out on garret by pulling on his helmet and kneeing him in the jewels...
was garret wrong for his reaction??? sure but jail time and life long suspensions????? must be steelers fans wanting that


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

PJF said:


> Lots of woulda, coulda, shoulda, maybe the facts should be the facts. 1st Garret was wrong. 2nd Rudolph wasn't hurt looked good at the post game interview. 3rd looked a lot worse than it was. 4th not right and shouldn't have happened. Those are the facts. Now the Moral of the Story Myles Garrett does not like it when you try to kick him in the family jewels...another fact.


The intent is what matters not the damage done. If I pull my gun and shoot at you its ok then cause I missed or just grazed you ? Assault with a weapon is assault with a weapon.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> If you don't control the players it could lead to more of this. What if a few Steelers had taken off their helmets and started swinging. Next the fans are on the field drunk and swinging as well. I fear for the safety of officials already. There is no end in sight to the anger and violence in this country now days. The best deterrent is hard immediate consequences. I would say ban him from the league and charge him to make an example of him. Once you use a weapon even if its a helmet all bets are off.


Pearl clutching. Must be a boomer

Also when has "tough deterrence" ever worked. It doesn't. No one is defending Garrett, what we are rallying against is the insane idea that he should be in jail or banned for a lifetime...simply idiotic


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> The intent is what matters not the damage done. If I pull my gun and shoot at you its ok then cause I missed or just grazed you ? Assault with a weapon is assault with a weapon.


Once again I stated facts not hyperbole. Garrett was wrong, Rudolph is okay. No gun no shots fired.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm sorry AGAIN for starting all this last night. My emotions were a wreck after watching that fiasco.
I NEVER said Garrett was right, i was just pi$$ed off that no one, absolutly no one spoke about a very important win, which it was, but dirtied by Garretts actions.
And, in a way, i guess i am sticking up for him, because jail time for a football fight is total over reaction. And Rudolph DID start this. When Garrett backed away with a Lineman pushing him, Rudolph ran around them and tried to get at Garretts face, AGAIN. That is when he got thumped.
This is a violent sport played by violent men,... young men,...VERY young men and some crazy stuff is going to happen. Garrett was WRONG, but sh%t hapens in the heat of the moment is all i'm saying.
He should be suspended for a long while if not the season, but so should Rudolph take some punishment.
We should all be happy with the win and let the league handle it, not sit here and judge. Players come and go and so will Garrett, i just prefer to look at the better side of things and not be judgemental of people i don't even know.
"Judge and ye shall be judged".
4 and 6, thats what i'm thinking of. I've been waiting over 50 years for Cleveland to have a team like this and i'm not gonna let any do gooders ruin for me.

Sorry again.......i'm out.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

You heard it here first - Garrett is suspended indefinitely. I don’t agree and think it’s BS.

I can’t wait to see him dominate the XFL


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

AFadenholz said:


> You heard it hear first - Garrett is suspended indefinitely. I don’t agree and think it’s BS.
> 
> I can’t wait to see him dominate the XFL


 Rudolph dropped his helmet and Garret was trying to give it back. What's the problem?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> 9 times out of 10 the hockey players look at each other and both drop their gloves and go at it. Totally different than crashing a helmet over a guys head.


Don't they let them get away with fighting in NASCAR as long as they don't take off their helmet?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

nightranger said:


> FOOTBALL IS A GAME. we are taught at an early age to respect the referees and all participant in our games. we shake hands at the beginning and at the end.we know the difference between a game and real life. if that was you son,husband or brother and they returned from Cleveland with a permanent brain injury because a fellow participant removed his head protection and then violently struck him with it,you would be outraged.this is the opitimy of what is wrong in society today. rabid fanhood for superficial professional sports is embarrassing the entire city of Cleveland and NO WORDS or previously poor sportsmanship should ever trump the sanctity of life.this is where ALL CHRISTIAN MEN NEED TO PROTECT THEIR FAMILIE S BY CONDEMNING THIS BEHAVIOR IN THE MOST STRICT AND EXTREME MEASURE,S. professional hockey is played daily between 2 countries, and yes this will put ALL NATIONS A ON NOTICE and the nhl as well.as an older sports fan, I appreciate a good fight,a car wreck, or the occasional toboggan going airborne,but the grown-up,sensible Christian that has participated in professional sport,realizes that that is someones family member being hurt.our passion for a game should never be allowed to provide immunity to criminal charges for criminal behavior. myles garret,s behavior needs to be reviewed by a grand jury.period.


Let me understand your post. It basically says that if I don't agree with your statement, I am not a Christian? Now that's what I call a real Christian attitude....NOT....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

snag said:


> I wish we had a dislike button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X10


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I didn't like it at all. Rudolph should be punished also. We don't know what was said during this moment, but, in fact words can get any situation heated. Garrett and Rudolph started all of this. I don't know how far this will go, but I think Rudolph needs to take responsibility for his actions also. The ref's should have run out of flags on this one.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm old, been around, seen some things..lmao....this little "scrum" on the field last night has nothing on a couple bar fights I've been in..lol...W.T.A.F..some of you obviously were not watching pro football 50+ years ago.. armchair QBs, armchair cops, armchair refs, and the beat goes on..sometimes, the beat down goes on...thank goodness there are "safe spaces" public ( comfort zones) that the easley offended, hurt my feelings , smarter than you , more ethical....I better stop now or I'm gonna really pi$$ somebody off...( ITS PRO ATHLETES, PRO FOOTBALL) get a grip


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the ridiculousness of this entire post. My turn. Before I unfollow and never review this post again. Only problem was, I wish he hit Roethlisberger in the head like that, haha.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

AFadenholz said:


> You heard it hear first - Garrett is suspended indefinitely. I don’t agree and think it’s BS.
> 
> I can’t wait to see him dominate the XFL


Probably the rest of the year and postseason. He can talk to the Commish and apply for reinstatement.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree Randolph should be suspended some for sure. You can't try to rip someone's helmet off and nothing be done. All in all a bad situation. Would've rather had the browns beat then have all this and the win


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You youngins look up the Juan Marichal John Roseboro baseball bat fight...


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Good thing Pittsburgh doesn't have cheerleaders, kept Hunt from getting involved.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Redheads said:


> Good thing Pittsburgh doesn't have cheerleaders, kept Hunt from getting involved.


now that's funny...lmao


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

More poor judgement...making a comment on this thread 

After looking at the slow mo, I conclude:

1: Mason was trying to pull Myles helmet off while on the ground.

2: Mason did not intentionally try to kick Myles in the jewels, his leg just bounced up there as he began to get his a$$ kicked.

3: Myles pulling Masons helmet off was a heat of the moment reaction and payback.

4: If Mason had not continued chasing and swinging for Myles, we wouldn’t even be talking about this right now.

5: Myles should never have swung the helmet at Mason. If he had dropped the helmet and swung a fist we probably wouldn’t be talking about this. Poor decision made on adrenaline.

6: Season long suspension is warranted and sends the right message.

7: In my opinion, criminal charges laughable for this.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

CoonDawg92 said:


> More poor judgement...making a comment on this thread
> 
> After looking at the slow mo, I conclude:
> 
> ...


Pretty good summary. The ONLY thing even worth discussing is someone getting hit in the head with a helmet. The rest is absolutely meaningless and the incident wouldn't be more than a quick blip on TV, and only because it was a crappy game. Doesn't matter who started it, this isn't kindergarten.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Coondawg said it best. Could he have gotten hurt, maybe. Did he, no. Mason is fine. 

Mason not being suspended for his actions makes me despise the NFL even more than I do. I honestly don't know why I watch it. I get sucked back in every year. 

I've said it 100 times and I'll say it again. Goddell is THE worst cmmissioner in the history of sports. He let's stuff go on without addressing it. THen, after vehement reaction by fans and sports media he usually over reacts and does something stupid!!!!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> You youngins look up the Juan Marichal John Roseboro baseball bat fight...


Yup,all the folks saying they haven’t seen anything like this need to read about Juan cracking johns head open with a ball bat during the game


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Coondawg said it best. Could he have gotten hurt, maybe. Did he, no. Mason is fine.
> 
> Mason not being suspended for his actions makes me despise the NFL even more than I do. I honestly don't know why I watch it. I get sucked back in every year.
> 
> I've said it 100 times and I'll say it again. Goddell is THE worst cmmissioner in the history of sports. He let's stuff go on without addressing it. THen, after vehement reaction by fans and sports media he usually over reacts and does something stupid!!!!


Lets use some common sense and ask ourselves, if the helmet was never thrown, would anyone be suspended? No. They'd be given fines, and that's exactly what Rudolph will get.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Epstein did not kill himself...


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

May I ask what does a fine do to a millionaire????? like taking a dime out of one of our pockets. Only real response is thrown out of nfl. get the thugs out of game!!!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

$diesel$ said:


> He should be suspended for a long while if not the season, but so should Rudolph take some punishment.


Exactly right.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ICENUT said:


> May I ask what does a fine do to a millionaire????? like taking a dime out of one of our pockets. Only real response is thrown out of nfl. get the thugs out of game!!!


That's called soccer.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

AFadenholz said:


> Payback?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garret started it by tackling him after the play was over. watch the video again.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

fishmooften said:


> Rudolph dropped his helmet and Garret was trying to give it back. What's the problem?


NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don’t know if any of you saw that Brad Paisley did a promo as a Browns fan for the game! He tweeted this today! Pretty good!


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been a lifelong browns supporter and it is truly a sad day for the fans and the city of Cleveland. They beat the steelers at home and we can't even feel good about it, at least I don't. Just befor that play I was thinking it's been since 1999 that the Browns beat Pitt. and Balt. in the same year. That excitement was short lived


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

There's just not enough violins on tv.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I hate to keep harp'in on Freddie, but why
was Garrette even in the game at that point.
The game was over. He should have been on the bench
celebrating with his team mates.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> I hate to keep harp'in on Freddie, but why
> was Garrette even in the game at that point.
> The game was over. He should have been on the bench
> celebrating with his team mates.


Good job identifying the true bonehead in the situation.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I ain't no football expert, but I did play for 13 seasons.
Any good coach, will rest his Golden Talents late in the
forth with the game in ice.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mike oehme said:


> Garret started it by tackling him after the play was over. watch the video again.


First of all...Garrett had no idea that Rudolph got rid of the ball...that's what you have to understand first...so tackling him after the play is irrelevant (hence no flag by the ref standing RIGHT THERE)..as far as Garrett knew he was in the process of making a sack...and douche Rudolph got mad because he'd been getting hammered all game...and again I'm not condoning what Garrett did...he deserves to be suspended the rest of the year.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Redheads said:


> Good thing Pittsburgh doesn't have cheerleaders, kept Hunt from getting involved.


They do have cheerleaders...they call themselves Steelers.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I guess we could say that Garret was just standing his ground after feeling threatened by Rudolphs attempt to rip his helmet off. 

Rudolph bit off way more than he could chew and for the first time in his life he had to answer for it with mild physical discomfort.


----------



## walleyenate (Jun 16, 2011)

Rudolph is going to get a fine that’s a joke. He started it and Garrett finished it 
In the wrong way but Rudolph should get more then that


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> First of all...Garrett had no idea that Rudolph got rid of the ball...that's what you have to understand first...so tackling him after the play is irrelevant (hence no flag by the ref standing RIGHT THERE)..as far as Garrett knew he was in the process of making a sack...and douche Rudolph got mad because he'd been getting hammered all game...and again I'm not condoning what Garrett did...he deserves to be suspended the rest of the year.


Seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

football is truly a game of inches.castro,s fast reaction and arm extension prevent this from being a direct blow and possibly fatal blow to Rudolph,s head. if Rudolph is dead or in a coma,are we still satisfied that the nfl will "handle it".if I remove a fellow co-workers helmet and strike him in the head with it,i,m leaving work in handcuffs.allowing this to go uncriminally punished sends the wrong message to London and mexico city as the nfl hopes to bring their lawless violence to a country near you.WHAT WE WITNESSED LAST NIGHT IS THE MOST HISTORICALLY AND SELFISHLY STUPID DISPLAY OF SPORTSMANSHIP THE WORLD HAS TO OFFER. I don,t think Europe or anywhere else is buying.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

nightranger said:


> football is truly a game of inches.castro,s fast reaction and arm extension prevent this from being a direct blow and possibly fatal blow to Rudolph,s head. if Rudolph is dead or in a coma,are we still satisfied that the nfl will "handle it".if I remove a fellow co-workers helmet and strike him in the head with it,i,m leaving work in handcuffs.allowing this to go uncriminally punished sends the wrong message to London and mexico city as the nfl hopes to bring their lawless violence to a country near you.WHAT WE WITNESSED LAST NIGHT IS THE MOST HISTORICALLY AND SELFISHLY STUPID DISPLAY OF SPORTSMANSHIP THE WORLD HAS TO OFFER. I don,t think Europe or anywhere else is buying.


HAHAHA


----------



## Lou Sal (Jun 27, 2019)

Well... maybe CTE and the contact sport is to blame?? An intense game and situation that escalated quickly on both sides. It’s football culture, war against the other team, O vs D. 

When your well trained dog has an uncommon accident in the house do you put it down??? No you don’t...because it’s still an animal. 

Love football to death, played my whole life and in college... on the field it’s professional and there is a mutual respect for each other... but things turn up fast for no reason.... CTE?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

If Marty McSorly was tried and convicted then so should Miles Garrett.

Rodger Goodell will not publish him enough and neither will the Browns, They love guys that commit assault. Randall needs a long suspension as well.

McSorley was suspended for 23 games plus an entire season for hitting another player in the head with his stick and being convicted in court of assault, getting fined and getting 18 months of probation.

This situation is apples to apples. Prison, no. Charged and convicted to set a precident, absolutely necessary.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

nightranger said:


> football is truly a game of inches.castro,s fast reaction and arm extension prevent this from being a direct blow and possibly fatal blow to Rudolph,s head. if Rudolph is dead or in a coma,are we still satisfied that the nfl will "handle it".if I remove a fellow co-workers helmet and strike him in the head with it,i,m leaving work in handcuffs.allowing this to go uncriminally punished sends the wrong message to London and mexico city as the nfl hopes to bring their lawless violence to a country near you.WHAT WE WITNESSED LAST NIGHT IS THE MOST HISTORICALLY AND SELFISHLY STUPID DISPLAY OF SPORTSMANSHIP THE WORLD HAS TO OFFER. I don,t think Europe or anywhere else is buying.


You think they have no fighting in London? Google is your friend.

AND WHAT IS IT WITH YOU AND CAPS LOCK? Historically, the world? Relax.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Last night was nothing like what happened with Mc Sorley and Brashear. That incident was totally different. Brashear wasn't rushing at Mc Sorley. Brashear was skating down the ice when Mc Sorley came up behind him and hit him with his stick.

Did Garret sneak up behind Rudolph and whack him on the head? No. As far as last night being assault. I don't see it. If a prosecutor wants to call it assault, I as the defense attorney would argue it was self defense. I don't care that Garret still had his helmet on. Rudolph came at him and was swinging. Anything Garret did could be considered self defense in my book.

You may think that I am being ridiculous with my stance, but it is no more ridiculous than calling last night, assault.

It was a fight. Both Rudolph and Garret lost their minds. Yes Garret deserves the suspension he got. I don't believe it should go into next year though. Rudolph should get at least a game for his part in the melee. Then he actually throws his hands up and looks for a flag after he got whacked ...... seriously?

It was ugly and took away from the beat down the Browns put on the Steelers.

And as far as the game goes ........ I thought that if a quarterback were tall, he was supposed to be great because he could see over everyone? The lil guy sure looked a lot better than the tall guy last night )


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> In before the lock....the end was hard to watch. Feel bad for the young kids who saw that.


I doubt there were too many that late at night on a school night, but some of them will probably see replays, or go on Youtube and see it. 



Stars-n-Stripers said:


> You think they have no fighting in London? Google is your friend.
> 
> AND WHAT IS IT WITH YOU AND CAPS LOCK? Historically, the world? Relax.


Yes, England has done yeoman's work in the field of soccer hooliganism! 




TopRaider15 said:


> I guess we could say that Garret was just standing his ground after feeling threatened by Rudolphs attempt to rip his helmet off.
> 
> Rudolph bit off way more than he could chew and for the first time in his life he had to answer for it with mild physical discomfort.


I can understand Rudolph feeling frustrated, but that doesn't excuse what he did. Nor does his doing it, excuse Garrett. 

Rudolph is 6'5" and 235lbs, so he will be a handful to bring down. I heard today that back in high school, he was not only the QB, but also the team "enforcer". He fancies himself a tough guy. 

Garrett's suspension is indefinite and I heard speculation that it will not be over at the end of this season. There were some who think it might be an entire season, the last 6 games this season, and the first 10 next season! Plus, Garrett has to have a "come to Jesus" meeting with the commish, probably to convince Goodell not to kick him out of the league! 

What ticks me off is that instead of celebrating beating the hated Steelers, we have to talk about this! Once again, the Browns win the game and lose the night!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't they let them get away with fighting in NASCAR as long as they don't take off their helmet?[/QUOT


Not sure. I don’t watch nascar.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I'm I the only one here who thought Garret was trying to help Rudolph put his helmet back on?


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Interesting thread. I posted a really soft, mild comment on the same subject and it was almost immediately locked. No personal attacks, no politics, just an observation. Sigh.


----------



## johnwells (Feb 5, 2011)

...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Played in Ohio, subject to the Ohio revised code, on field or off. Assault with a deadly weapon. Mitigating circumstances? That's for a jury. Evidence, 15 different cameras caught it. Garrett has a history of late hits, has been fined numerous times. Yeah, I'd take it to the prosecutor. NFL can't win no matter what they decide, so take it to court.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I doubt there were too many that late at night on a school night, but some of them will probably see replays, or go on Youtube and see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

johnwells said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! yep


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

AlanC said:


> Played in Ohio, subject to the Ohio revised code, on field or off. Assault with a deadly weapon. Mitigating circumstances? That's for a jury. Evidence, 15 different cameras caught it. Garrett has a history of late hits, has been fined numerous times. Yeah, I'd take it to the prosecutor. NFL can't win no matter what they decide, so take it to court.


Yea take it to court and waste our tax money? GT*O HAHAHA


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> Yea take it to court and waste our tax money? GT*O HAHAHA


wow, wasting money in gov't? thread about to be locked...after all the tax money going into this farce of gov't!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread shoulda been shut down with title


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> This thread shoulda been shut down with title


go cleveland!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

In before the lockdown? I guess I don't understand what is so hard to understand. Garrett assaulted another person with a deadly weapon. He got what he deserved. Suspended without pay and hopefully will never play in the NFL again. This is the 2nd video this week I've seen similar. Here locally in the Dayton area a HS player while wearing his helmet walked over and head butted an official after being ejected from the previous play. The ref is still having headaches. I don't know when we started teaching children to go out there and kill at all costs but the game is over for me. All the joy is now gone. Maybe Myles can get a couple bucks posing for playboy mag.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------

